
China forcing Uyghurs to promise to abstain from activities related to religion - ilamont
https://twitter.com/humarisaac/status/1105425692236435457
======
sykic
Are Uyghurs typically very religious? If so wouldn’t this backfire and cause
radicalization? I’m guessing China is prepared to engage in genocide if their
current stategy fails. They appear to believe that Europe and the U.S. can’t
afford to make too much of a ruckus over this.

~~~
theandrewbailey
The West has started paying attention.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang_re-
education_camps#In...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinjiang_re-
education_camps#International_reaction)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/NTDChinaUncensored/search?query...](https://www.youtube.com/user/NTDChinaUncensored/search?query=xinjiang)

